# John / Johns Hopkins Universität



## berndf

Mir fällt auf, dass 9 von 10 Nachrichtensprecher offenbar nicht in der Lage sind, diesen Namen auszusprechen. Sie sagen alle _John*s* Hopkins Universität_. Es gibt auch sonst weit verbreitete Falschaussprachen, wie z.B. dass die meisten Deutschen _PayPal_ wie _*PayPaul_ aussprechen. Aber das liegt ganz offenbar, dass viele Leute das Wort _pal_ nicht kennen oder zumindes not wissen, wie es ausgesprochen wird. Hier ist das aber anders. Die Sprecher müssen ja wohl im Prompter lesen, dass da kein _s_ ist. Ich versuche zu verstehen, woher der offensichtliche Drang kommt, dieses _s_ hinzuzufügen. Ich sehe weder einen phonetischen noch einen grammatikalisch Grund, der deutsche Muttersprachler, die so etwas wie eine gemeinsame Intuition haben, hier ein _s_ erwarten lässt.


----------



## Kajjo

Also written:



> In den USA sind der Johns-Hopkins-Universität in Baltimore zufolge mittlerweile mehr als 125.000 Infektionen mit dem Erreger Sars-CoV-2 nachgewiesen worden.


(Erstes Klinikum in Deutschland mit Aufnahmestopp - Schweizer Konzern testet Malaria-Mittel gegen Corona)


----------



## Frieder

Wir haben aber noch nicht den 1. April, oder? Es heißt eindeutig John*s *Hopkins Universität.


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> Wir haben aber noch nicht den 1. April, oder? Es heißt eindeutig John*s *Hopkins Universität.


Oops  

Dann habe ich das jahrelang falsch gelesen und gesprochen.


----------



## Frieder

Kein Problem, in der Beziehung habe ich auch ein paar Leichen im Keller ...


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> Dann habe ich das jahrelang falsch gelesen und gesprochen.



Ich kannte den Namen gesprochen, aber dachte auch sehr lange es wäre ein Genitiv "John's Hopkins-Universität" 

Johns ist aber auch ein sehr seltener Vorname.


----------



## bearded

Frank78 said:


> Johns ist aber auch ein sehr seltener Vorname.


 Es handelt sich ursprünglich um einen doppelten Familiennamen.


> inherited from his grandfather Johns Hopkins who received his first name when his mother Margaret Johns married Gerard Hopkins.[


(From Wikipedia)


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Und der Vollständigkeit halber, auf Deutsch wird der Name der Universität immer noch mit Bindestrich geschrieben: _Johns-Hopkins-Universität_.


----------



## Hutschi

In dieser Form ist es auch leichter verständlich in Deutsch, dass es sich um zwei Familiennamen handelt.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> In dieser Form ist es auch leichter verständlich in Deutsch, dass es sich um zwei Familiennamen handelt.


But the double hyphenation would apply with Vorname-Nachname-Universität, too, in German.


----------



## bearded

Piotr_WRF said:


> immer noch mit Bindestrich geschrieben


...außer in deutschen Teletexten, wo oft gar kein Bindestrich zu sehen ist ('' die Johns Hopkins Universität'') .


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> ...außer in deutschen Teletexten, wo oft gar kein Bindestrich zu sehen ist ('' die Johns Hopkins Universität'') .


Ich wusste nicht, dass die inzwischen so schlechte Qualität haben. Der journalistische Anspruch ist in den letzten Jahrzehnten drastisch gesunken. Auf Focus-Online entdecke ich auch immer mehr Tippfehler. Anscheinend dürfen heute irgendwelche Hobbyjournalisten Artikel einstellen und Lektoren sind auch nicht mehr in.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> But the double hyphenation would apply with Vorname-Nachname-Universität, too, in German.


Hmmm. Auf meinem Diplomzeugnis steht "Johann Wolfgang Goethe-Universität".


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> But the double hyphenation would apply with Vorname-Nachname-Universität, too, in German.


I know. It might be possible. But "Johns" is usually not a "Vorname", so this is blocked, if there is no context.


PS: Names often follow own rules and do not use standard notification, sometimes to become trade marks, sometimes by other reasons.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Zur Schreibung mit Bindestrich habe ich zwei Seiten gefunden, die ich hier mal teile:

Uni Hannover: „alle Einwände und Bedenken sind geklärt“
Eigennamen und Rechtschreibung


----------



## Frieder

Hutschi said:


> In dieser Form ist es auch leichter verständlich in Deutsch, dass es sich um zwei Familiennamen handelt.


Nein, Johns ist in diesem Falle ein Vorname.


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> Nein, Johns ist in diesem Falle ein Vorname.


Das stimmt.  Deshalb schrieb ich oben, dass es _ursprünglich _zwei Familiennamen waren.


----------



## Hutschi

Aha, danke. Das hatte ich falsch verstanden. (... _ursprünglich _zwei Familiennamen, die zu einem Universitätsnamen zusammengefasst wurden.)
Danke für die Korrektur.


----------



## Hutschi

Eine Frage: Ist es eine Variante von "Jones"?


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> Eine Frage: Ist es eine Variante von "Jones"?



Jones/Johnson/Johns ist alles "Son of John". Jones ist dabei die walisische Variante.


----------



## deltron

Hi Bernd,

I just read a German article that had both spelling variations (John + Johns). I did a quick google search, and the wrong version appears extremely often:
"john-hopkins-universität"  -->40k hits
"johns-hopkins-universität" -->198k hits

And in English, just for fun:
"john hopkins university" --> 6.2MM hits
"johns hopkins university" --> 46.9MM hits

I imagine this mistake is made in all languages.


----------



## berndf

Yes, _Johns _is indeed a strange first name and many people probably think it was a mistake and "correct" it, as I did.


----------



## Frieder

berndf said:


> _Johns _is indeed a strange first name


_Roberts _also comes to mind: e.g. Roberts Blossom.


----------



## kalamazoo

If it's any comfort, lots of Americans make exactly the same mistake.


----------



## berndf

Thank you.


----------

